# Cangrejo Robot



## morbidfdc (Mar 26, 2010)

hola todos, soy estudiante de ing. electrónica, estoy en primer semestre, y tengo que presentar en unas semanas un cangrejo robot, que sea lo mas parecido posible a una real, pero no se como hacerlo, agradecería si alguien me puede ayudar o me puede dar ideas. gracias.


----------



## edix/09 (Mar 26, 2010)

hay un hexadop por el foro a algo asi... todo depende de tus conocimientos... yo no te puedo ayudar mucho conta que queres hacer...

Saludos


----------



## Stark (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola q tal espero ayudar.
Un camgrejo robot lo mas parecido a uno real interesante.
Mira para esto existen varias opciones dices ser de primer semestre sin embargo no se q conocimientos tienes o q otras especificaciones te han dado para este proyecto pero vamos poniendo algunas.
Podrias usar un microcontrolador y una serie de microservos y realizar con algo de lamina de acrilico o lamina de pvc un hexapodo pequeño coomo ya lo nombro edix/09 algo como esto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1dXU152tFU
En cambio si no conoces del tema de microcontroladores o servos se puede hacer algo con dos motores comunes de dc y un control simple para la direcccion cada motor tendria reduccion por engranajes y un grupo de patas de acrilico conectadas para hacer un mecanismo parecido a esto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFVSuUIt8KY
Digo parecido por q claro seria a una escala menor y mas sencillo ya q el q te muestro tiene varios puntos en los q se mueven las patas algo mas sencillo se puede hacer hay mucho juguetes con diseño similar q puedes usar o para copiar el diseño espero esto te sirva de algo suerte en lo q haces si se puede.


----------



## morbidfdc (Mar 27, 2010)

hola stark, en cuanto a lo que me dices tu y edix/09, ya lo había visto, pero no conozco mucho sobre esa tecnología, pero si me encanto la segunda opción que me das de hacerlo con 2 motores comunes, incluso había pensado en un arbol de levas, pero no se como ponerlo a funcionar, no se si de pronto me puedas colaborar con algo mas, aunque claro esta que ¡¡¡lo que me has dicho me servirá mucho y te lo agradezco!!!


----------



## Stark (Mar 27, 2010)

Si con mucho gusto y q bueno q aclaras mas como va ir quedando el bichillo.
Ok esto se convierte en un asunto mas me canico q nada mira te digo lo de los dos motores uno a cada lado y q cada uno maneje un par de patas independientes uno del otro por q pues muy sencillo te permitira dar giros.
En cuanto al manejo de los motores puedes hacerlo de varias formas alimentarlo directamente o con un puente H de transistores ya q imagino q no debe de ser muy grande los motores.
Lo mecanico deberia poder expresarlo pero es algo mas visual q explicativo, tal ves copiando este diseño funcione:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zitun/2088663381/in/set-72157603385655377/
No se si es algo ilustrativo si no pues te ayudare con el diseño mecanico haciendo un poco de dibujo y lo subo q te parece?

Tambien encontre esto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4WYT5CWOco
Si se refina un poco el diseño quedaria perfecto.


----------



## edix/09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Muy bueno eso el del diceño para motores dc... yo me uno al tema tambien tengo ganas de hacer algo asi... podrias hacer que siga la luz como hay muchos que lo hacen... 

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 27, 2010)

busquen un tema de "d@rio", hay un hexapodo asi, con motores dc.

hola, en este tema del colega "d@rio" se trato esto, hay planos y todo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/robot-hexapodo-radio-controlado-19614/

p.d.: el radiocontrol se puede obviar.


----------



## Stark (Mar 27, 2010)

En cuanto al seguimiento de luz q propone edix/09 es muy buena idea quedaria mas real es un muy buen plus.
Y en lo de alexus si a eso me referia algo encillo haciendolo parecer mas un cangrejo q un hexapodo poniendo las patas por delante y los motores y demas apoyados hacia atras asi pareceria mucho a un cangrejo ermitaño jejeje muy bueno el tema de d@rio.

Saludos.

PD: Creo q si logro avanzar con mis otros proyectos tambien me uno a fabricar uno.


----------



## Stark (Mar 27, 2010)

PD2: Acabo de recordar un robot de Boston Dynamics q en lugar de usar patas tiene un diseño especial de ruedas q simulan una especie de patas este diseño es mucho mas sencillo a la hora de construir y su funcionamiento en diferentes terrenos es excelente dejo un video para q se den una idea este se puede adaptar a solo dos ruedas con mayor numero de "patas" y simularia perfecto a un cangrejo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0NFrA-Nx4Y
Saludos.


----------



## edix/09 (Mar 27, 2010)

si yo me referia al de daria al princio del post en youtube hay unas cuantas arrañas o cangrejos seguidores de luces estaria muy bueno hacer uno...

Podrias ocupar la parte electronica que hay dando vuelta en el foro con 2 CNY70 creo que eran y a los motores dc hacerle una especie de caja reductora y un sistema de engrana para que en ves de mover una rueda mueva 3 patas a la ves para adelante o asia tras si necesita que les parece?

Saludos


----------



## morbidfdc (Mar 27, 2010)

Stark, muy buenas tus ideas, y si me gustaría que me ayudaras con el diseño, algo así es lo que estoy buscando, te lo agradezco mucho!!!


----------



## Stark (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok espero ver si mañana hago un par de dibujos para las patas no se si esto relaje un poco tu proyecto pero seria bueno q vieramos la parte electronica.
Espero te sirva todo esto q para eso esta el foro.


----------



## morbidfdc (Mar 27, 2010)

Stark, toda tu ayuda me es primordial, de verdad muchas gracias por toda tu colaboración!!!


----------



## alexus (Mar 27, 2010)

si hablas de seguidor de luz, hablas de LDR, no de optoacopladores.


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 8, 2010)

que paso con el robot morbid armaste algo?

Saludos


----------



## morbidfdc (Abr 9, 2010)

edix/09 aun no lo he hecho, estoy esperando que mi profesor nos de una información guía, pero a mas tardar la otra semana lo empiezo, pues se acerca la hora de la exposicion, gracias por tu atención.


----------



## alexus (Abr 9, 2010)

no te dejes estar, ve haciendolo para tomar manualidad y practica!


----------



## Stark (Abr 9, 2010)

Trata de conseguir los materiales y herramientas en mi experiencia con pryectos escolares es q siempre hay q avanzar lo mas q se pueda si lo dejas pasar se te va juntar y no le vas a dar la calidad deseada.


----------



## Dario (Abr 9, 2010)

hola amigo.
recibi tus mp y bueno, yo empezaria con algo simple para despues pasar a algo mas complejo. sin embargo,aunque no tengo mucha experiencia con los robots caminantes, yo te recomiendo que uses servomotores si queres tener buenos resultados.
lo unico que se complica un poco el tema de programacion para conseguir hacer que camine, aunque con practica y paciencia estoy seguro que lo logras.
te recomiendo usar el picbasic como lenguaje de programacion. si, ya se que lo queres radiocontrolado, pero para mover sus 6 patas vas a nesecitar si o si un micro que se ocupe de sincronizar sus movimientos en funcion de los mandos del radiocontrol. 
saludosss


----------



## alexus (Abr 10, 2010)

morbid, ahi estuviste mal, el tema se trata en el foro!! no por via privada.


----------



## Dario (Abr 10, 2010)

tranquilo alexus, solo me pidio que le diera un par de ideas aqui en el foro. gracias por recomendar mi hexapodo jeje...


----------



## morbidfdc (Abr 10, 2010)

D@rio, la verdad es que no se como empezar pues no tengo experiencia en este campo, y lo que mas me preocupa es el movimiento de las tenazas y que camine hacia ambos lados, quería que se detuviera en la oscuridad pero seria opcional, y la pregunta es ¿como empiezo y cuales son los pasos a seguir? agradezco toda la colaboración que me puedas brindar.

alexus, tienes razón, pero no comente nada fuera de lo que ya esta expuesto aquí, y lo invite al foro, para que todos pudiéramos ver los aportes que pueda dar. lo escrito fue lo siguiente:

buenas noches, he visto tu post en www.forosdeelectronioca.com y me parece que me puedes ayudar, necesito hacer un cangrejo robot, con las características y apariencia de uno real, pero aun estoy sin saber como hacerlo, aunque hay varias personas que me han estado dando opiniones en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/cangrejo-robot-33592/, pero me gustaría que usted que tiene experiencia en el campo me aconsejara, muchas gracias por su atención!!!


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 11, 2010)

lo de las tenasa no es tan dificil te va costar mas hacerlo caminar....


----------



## alexus (Abr 11, 2010)

pero aun no sabemos los criterios de diseño que va a emplear.


----------



## Dario (Abr 11, 2010)

si ovservas con atencion este video, te vas a dar cuenta como debe mover sus patas para poder caminar, el robot que intentas hacer, eso es lo mas importante por el momento. tenes que encarar el proyecto por partes si queres llegar a buen termino.
yo te recomiendo que basandote en este video, empieces a usar la imaginacion para crear un mecanismo que mueva aunque sea una pata con con un solo motor.
¡vamos... no es tan dificil!!!
saludosss 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxsZ6GIjjok&feature=related


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 12, 2010)

que buen mecanismo el del video...

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Abr 12, 2010)

si, pero para un hobbista, hacer tales mecanismos, se torna a vece complicado, a no ser que tengas una torneria a disposicion!!


----------



## Dario (Abr 13, 2010)

Vamos che... solo dije que se podia usar para tener una idea...
amí ya se me ocurrio algo miren.


----------



## edix/09 (Abr 14, 2010)

si ta muy buena esa idea, yo tambien pense en algo asi


----------



## morbidfdc (Abr 14, 2010)

D@rio, me parece buena tu idea, ¿y sera que se puede hacer con un árbol de levas?


----------



## Dario (Abr 14, 2010)

creo que no habria ningun problema, pero talvez seria mejor que cada pata sea independiente, asi se logra que el robot pueda girar hacia los costados.

saludosss.


----------



## Dario (Abr 24, 2010)

hola morbid. ¿como va el cangrejobot???


----------



## mOqqO (May 3, 2010)

ola a todos 
pues yo hice un robot que camina  este robot li hice totalmente desde cero todo lo que se ve en el lo saque de radios, grabadoras... *Y* medio año despues quedo asi acabo de terminar uno que camina como cangrejo  mañana subo el video pero por el momento  les dejo el video de este robot que ice 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-WK_iHHcAE

saludos



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Esto no es un flog, por lo tanto no escribas con el formato propio de ellos. Acá usá puntos, comas y demás "inutilidades" que tiene el idioma para separar ideas.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 4, 2010)

¿Y ese robot se puede programar? ¿O siempre hace lo mismo....?


----------



## mOqqO (May 4, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> ¿Y ese robot se puede programar? ¿O siempre hace lo mismo....?



se puede manejar a radio control y tambien tiene esa otra funcion de que camina derecho pero si va a chocar con alguna pared se detiene automaticamente antes de que choque

hola a todos los usuarios de foros de electronica 
este es el ultimo comentario que escribo, la razon de esto es que estoy cansado de que cada vez que ago alguna aportacion al foro siempre me mandan a moderacion y me dan advertencias. Entiendo que aveces no escribo algunas palabras correctamente pero trato de mejorar 
pero parece que los moderadores no lo comprenden no quiero dar nombres asi que me retiro de foros de electronica para no causar mas molestias que esten bien 
saludos


----------



## morbidfdc (Jun 5, 2010)

Bueno, ante todo quiero darles las gracias a todos por sus comentarios y aportes que me fueron de gran ayuda, el cangrejo ya lo presente en la feria tecnológica de mi universidad y ocupo el primer puesto, gracias a todos ustedes, aquí les dejo unas fotos de como quedo, fue hecho en acrílico, un arbol de levas, un circuito sencillo para invertir el movimiento del motor reductor que consta de un 555, LM293B y un 40106, una batería de 9v y un interruptor. solo pongo links para las fotos por que aun no puedo subirlas a mi perfil por falta de mas comentarios.

http://picasaweb.google.es/lh/photo/9fYwiBr3ZvLg3e5HCwWhpbVV0NamAUO3j_zs6WK9AcU?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.es/lh/photo/GHSpSFHTFIpmWU5_YcqfhLVV0NamAUO3j_zs6WK9AcU?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.es/lh/photo/gmDykJ_W03y6LwX33Y8oLLVV0NamAUO3j_zs6WK9AcU?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.es/lh/photo/H65IU2ZVkPY_Uj7GazAg8rVV0NamAUO3j_zs6WK9AcU?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.es/lh/photo/5dXJ1FII366iLOWSFRRuvLVV0NamAUO3j_zs6WK9AcU?feat=directlink


----------



## HADES (Jun 5, 2010)

solo me queda decir que pues esta de lo mejor dicho cangrejo robot!!

salu2


----------



## Dario (Jun 5, 2010)

esta genial tu cangrejo, hiciste un trabajo exelente. te felicito, estoy muy feliz de haber participado en este tema que llego hasta ver el trabajo terminado.
cuando puedas subite un video para verlo andando.
saludosss


----------



## morbidfdc (Jul 6, 2010)

bueno, este es el video, le puse una chapa para que le hiciera contrapeso al motor, pero luego lo reemplace con la pila de 9v!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb02g4wVpFo


----------



## Dario (Jul 7, 2010)

jaja... realmente camina como cangrejo... esta expectacular tu robot. nuevamente mis felicitaciones.
saludosss


----------

